# Wheel Cleaner - What you all use?



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Just wondered what you all use for wheel cleaner and how often you use it?

I use AG Clean Wheel, doesnt last that long coz my wheels get soooooo dirty on the mountain roads goin to work.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

There is only 'one'!

Meguiars wheel brightner is very strong/safe and so easy to use no scrubbing required, downside stores have run out at present!!


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it that good then? I gotta make an order soon for some bits and bobs and they have it in stock in clean and shiney.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just bought some Meguiars APC+ from Clean and Shiny. 

Comes in a Gallon and you mix it up to the desired strength. I did some at 5:1 ratio and it cleaned the wheels very well without any need for scrubbing.

Upside is the APC can be used for loads of other job too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wheel Brightner for me, i love the cherry type smell too.



> Upside is the APC can be used for loads of other job too.


i think with APC its a case of 'what cant it be used for?' its that versatile

Alex


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

PhilW said:


> Just wondered what you all use for wheel cleaner and how often you use it?


Just the car shampoo, very rare that I get anything that won't come off with it. Just make sure you've got sealant and wax on your wheels and you're sorted.



PhilW said:


> I use AG Clean Wheel, doesnt last that long coz my wheels get soooooo dirty on the mountain roads goin to work.


If you like the AG, have you thought about the trade range version? Socket2me.co.uk fire that stuff out at just under £30 for 5l vs £10/litre of the consumer version in Halfrauds.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Profinish acid - for wheels that I haven't seen before.
P21S gel - as above but when acid isn't suitable and also for wheels that I've sealed but are really dirty.
Meguiar's #36 - for wheels that I've sealed and aren't that dirty.

I've also got a bottle of the DP wheel gel but this is no better than the P21S and doesn't spray as well so I won't be replacing it when it's empty.

Will probably buy some Wheel Brightener soon as well.

Ben


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Think I may buy some Carlack and treat my alloys with it to make cleaning a little easier. 

Would PB's EX be just as good?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just shampoo at present, seal the wheels with Collinite at present.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Just car shampoo for my own, but use P21S (great stuff) and have just got some 1Z wheel cleaner (pretty good) for other cars.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I use Virosol at a 50/50 mix and it has been great


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been using Muckoff. You know the pink stuff for cleaning mud off MTB's.

It works great!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheap halfords car wash for me, but if they get really bad - AG engine and machine cleaner.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wheel brightner for me too


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Used to use AG Clean Wheels. But the lacquer (is that spelt right?) on the front alloys is starting to "lift". So I've stopped using AG. I don't really want my wheels getting stripped any further.. 

I always wax my alloys each time I wash anyway. Just using normal car shampoo seems to shift the dirt and grime.


----------



## Pabs (Jan 6, 2006)

at the moment i have only really been using the car shampoo stuff I use.. soon to change over to poorboys stuff tho 

I did have a spell of using that acidic Magic wheels stuff or whatever its called, but after reading about how harsh it is I doubt I will be using that again 

When it gets a bit warmer and I have all my products, I will get down to work on my car. Pop round my parents for a weekend and really give it a good seeing too. I really need to remove my wheels from the car and get them done all over - they are so black in places 

Quick question tho - what do you do with alloys that have been kerbed in places? Some slightly, others quite harshly...
I have the Std Leon Cupra (facelift) 17" alloys (not those horrible multispoke ones on earlier models)

I need to get some wax/sealant on my wheels - any suggestions?
Ta

EDIT: By magic wheels i meant wonder wheels LMAO


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

I use 2 applications of PB's wheel sealant (much better than wheel wax IMHO)on my alloys after having prepared them with claying & AIO, also do the same to the backs two or 3 times a year. With this method I only need to use a normal car shampoo to remove any accumulated dirt & brake dust. 
To repair kerbed wheels you will need to go to a specialist depending on the extent of the damage. A full refurb can cost about £50-60 per wheel or slight damage about £15-£20 per wheel. Remember if you get a full refurb chances are you will need to get all 4 wheels done as it's unlikely the re-finish will be an exact match to the originals.
That wonder wheels stuff is lethal, you only have to get some on a cut on your finger to realise how much acid is in it. I used this maybe 10 or more years ago & kept wondering why all my brake calipers were corroding (overspray from wheel cleaning). In fairness it never seemed to do too much harm to the alloys so long as you rinsed it off immediately.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Pabs said:


> at the moment i have only really been using the car shampoo stuff I use.. soon to change over to poorboys stuff tho
> 
> I did have a spell of using that acidic Magic wheels stuff or whatever its called, but after reading about how harsh it is I doubt I will be using that again
> 
> ...


Only thing i know of for kerbed wheels is a re-furb.

After that ordinary car shampoo will do, as long as they are sealed properly. You could use any number of products to seal with, though usually synthetics will stand the wear and tear better e.g. SRP and EGP or AIO and SG.

There are some specialist products, Wheel Wax is one, but if you already have any of the above there's no need to go buy something else, IMO.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, Vindaloo beat me to it.


----------



## Pabs (Jan 6, 2006)

i might get my wheels refurbed, but to be honest they are not too bad, and they are only std alloys anyway - nothing fantastic.
Thanks for the replies tho - i will certainly be giving them a good cleaning and protecting.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Try using 

Autoglym wheel cleaner no7

This will rapidly remove brake dust,corrosion and traffic film.

Its a water based acidic detergent

And best of all it's biodegradable and silicone free.

For stubburn stains work the cleaner in with a wheel brush then rinse off.

Then seal the wheel with some Autoglym no10 wheel seal.

Dave


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Work for Autoglym by any chance?!

Ben


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

BenP said:


> Work for Autoglym by any chance?!
> 
> Ben


No i just like and use there products.......


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Fair enough! Just sounded quite like something a rep might say without trying to give too much away!

Ben


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

BenP said:


> Fair enough! Just sounded quite like something a rep might say without trying to give too much away!
> 
> Ben


I am not a rep but

I can give you 12% off the RRP of any Autoglym product if your interested .............. 

Dave


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I favour wheel brightener when they are really dirty, however, otherwise I reach for a double strength shampoo solution for the wheels. 

You probably should polish and seal your wheels but I haven't in a long time due to the fact that I want them refurbed.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

used megs hot wheels ally stuff today much much better than the autoglym imo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I currently use Megs Hot Rims. It works very well but does need agitating. I've also got Megs WB on order, when they manage to re-stock...

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I favour wheel brightener when they are really dirty, however, otherwise I reach for a double strength shampoo solution for the wheels.
> 
> You probably should polish and seal your wheels but I haven't in a long time due to the fact that I want them refurbed.


Could you not just dilute the wheel brightener down even more?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Just ordered some Poorboy's spray'n'rinse from Rich at www.polishedbliss.co.uk but I've been using 1z and P21S wheel cleaners for a while now, both of which are pretty good. All cleaners need agitating really, especially on the front wheels where there is lots of brake dust.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Phisp said:


> I currently use Megs Hot Rims. It works very well but does need agitating. I've also got Megs WB on order, when they manage to re-stock...
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


i normally need to agitate with autoglym but due to weather i pooped to jetwash and sprayed the hot rims on left while i waited and jet washed off. totally cleaned them and they were caked from a week without a clean and a long drive on very bad roads


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Have used Wonder Wheels and Autoglyms Wheel Cleaner but might try something a little less agressive!
Is the Autoglym Engine and Machine Degreaser good on wheels? 
Mostly just to shift marks in the corner of the spokes.

Also, what brushes/clothes do you use or just standard sponges?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

turtle wax alloy wheel cleaner, great cleaner really easy an effective, and all turtle wax stuff is on offer at halfords! 3 for 2, of course the cheapest one free but still a good offer!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Megs alloy cleaner and use one of these nothing advanced about it though lol just a good agitator although i just use it on the fronts


----------



## paul.goffin (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been using my normal Gold Class shampoo to clean me wheels, this shifts most of the muck but I'm starting to get a few scratches and marks.

Can I use clay bar on wheels?

Also once they are clean is NXT wax good enough to seal them.

I'm going to buy some Klasse AIO (ie Car-lack68) is this any good for cleaning wheels before I apply some wax?


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

paul.goffin said:


> I've been using my normal Gold Class shampoo to clean me wheels, this shifts most of the muck but I'm starting to get a few scratches and marks.
> 
> Can I use clay bar on wheels?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I used AIO on my wheels last week. They came up a treat. I then topped with a couple of coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Wheel Brightener for me too


----------



## andy308gt4 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just got a 2002 530d with the M sport bits on including the very nice M alloys.










After 2 days of ownership I inspected the wheels to find a splattering of brake dust - no real surprise there. Cleaned with Meguires (can't remember the name - it looks pink) wheel cleaner with a wheel brush.

I did this a few times and some of the spots had gone but certainly not all - should it have done, are the wheels shot (they look OK)?

This made me think - what if the laquer has been more or less removed/pitted by the use of, say, Wonder Wheels or similar. Is it possible to re-laquer the wheels with a spray can of clear laquer? Or is this going to ruin the otherwise nice wheels?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

No wheel cleaners , just shampoo/conditioner 
Four Star UAS gets used most of the time for this and I polish now and then after claying with p21s polishing soap and do AIO and Werkstatt acrylic jett and collinite marque de elegance on top of that


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Dream Machines said:


> No wheel cleaners , just shampoo/conditioner
> Four Star UAS gets used most of the time for this and I polish now and then after claying with p21s polishing soap and do AIO and Werkstatt acrylic jett and collinite marque de elegance on top of that


Dream machines.

How do you find the Prima products. I notice in you sig you are testing them.

I have Prima Swirl but have not used it yet. I was gonna try it on my next big clean instead of MenzIP or maybe before it as it feel more agressive.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Currently using Meguiars APC, and find it excellent!


----------



## IJM (Mar 11, 2006)

It sounds like I'm the only one here that uses Sonus Rim Bright.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Not the only one :thumb: It's the best i've used so far aswell.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Up until last week I had been an avid user of Autogleam clean wheels but this site enlightened me to realise that it is acidic which isn't best so I have now tried Meguiars #36 Hi Tech Wheel Cleaner and it did a great job today have also used the Zymol Cleaner that to did a good job but for now I will stick to number 36 and see how that goes, I do try and keep the wheels clean and also wax them to create a barrier and make them easier to clean.


----------

